# Port management via SVN only



## Atsuri (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm trying to get down to a bit of development for FreeBSD as I have done for Fedora and Arch Linux previously and I'm curious about SVN/Subversion for managing the Ports Collection.

So far, I only worked with GIT, though this helped me enough to do `svn checkout` of the Ports Tree to /usr/ports. It's easy to search for ports either using `whereis <ports_name>` or `make search name=<ports_name>`. `svn up` also provides me with details on file updates since the last checked revision number.

1. Are there some SVN tools to perform more global searches akin to ports-mgmt/portmaster that would consider the whole /usr/ports dir and present me with details about the port in question?

2. Is it possible to somehow use SVN (or at least `make` targets) and globally check for port version changes?

The reason I'm asking is that I would like to have a more fine-grained control of what's going on in the Ports Tree so that when I later decide to contribute my own ports, I will be able to track the history of dependencies via SVN also.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 31, 2016)

This is does not directly answer 1. or 2. but should be helpful for working with ports.
ports-mgmt/psearch is a utility to search in the ports collection.
ports-mgmt/pkg_tree is nice to show dependencies as a tree.


----------

